# Windows 10 stuck on boot menu



## Natanne (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi I have Windows 10 yesterday when turned on computer was stuck on start up screen. 
Pressed F12 but now stuck on boot menu. 
Any ideas please


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

Laptop, desktop, Make model? Need more info to properly help. One thing you can try is unplugging it, remove battery if a laptop, hold the power key for 30 seconds, reconnect everything and try again. Let me know if that helps if not we'll move on.


----------

